# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Hulp en tips gevraagd

## Sanne78

Helaas zie ik dat er op veel berichten niet gereageerd wordt of dat het al hele oude berichten zijn. Toch hoop ik dat er hier lotgenoten zijn, zodat we elkaar wellicht wat op weg kunnen helpen naar een gezonder leven.

Ik heb al mijn hele leven hypochondrie en met name bang voor een hartaanval. Ik ben nu 35 en 10 jaar geleden begonnen met AD. In eerste instantie Cipramil, maar daar werd ik zo beroerd van, durfde mijn bed niet meer uit, was echt 24/7 in paniek dat ik daar na 2 weken al mee gestopt ben. Helaas was toen het kwaad al geschied en had ik straatvrees ontwikkeld. Vervolgens ben ik aan de Zoloft 75mg gegaan en langzaam weer opgekrabbeld. De straatvrees heb ik overwonnen en de angsten namen zeker wel wat af, maar de lichamelijke klachten zijn echter altijd blijven bestaan. Ook regelmatig terugvallen gehad ondanks heel veel verschillende soorten therapie en medicatie. Ik ben al die jaren blijven zoeken naar middelen, therapieën om mij maar wat beter te voelen. Helaas zonder resultaat.
Zo was mijn B12 te gaan, dus aan de injecties, nu aan de smelttabletten, maar er lijkt geen verbetering te zijn.

Toen ik in dec. weer paniekaanvallen kreeg en de HA mij andere AD wilde geven, was ik het zo zat dat ik besloot af te gaan bouwen mbv acupunctuur. Van 75 naar 50 ging prima. Toen naar 25mg en na ongeveer een week begon de ellende. Volgens de acupunctuur/natuurarts zou het heel zwaar worden, maar na 3 weken zou dit wel over zijn. Nou inmiddels ben ik 4,5 maand verder zit ik nog steeds op 25mg en geen haar beter. Volgens de artsen is dit een terugval en geen afkickverschijnsel. Maar zelf twijfel ik daar sterk aan omdat ik het zo erg herken van de opbouwperiode. Het 24/7 in paniek zijn, het niet kunnen eten, de diarree, het niet kunnen slapen etc. etc. Wat alleen echt nieuw was, of wat ik me iig niet meer kan herinneren zijn de nare gedachten dat ik ineens heel bang ben om in een psychose te komen en dat ik hele rare dingen ga doen. Gelukkig zijn die gedachten al wel wat afgenomen.
Ik heb de afgelopen maanden heel veel gelezen over het afbouwen van AD en ben wel erg geschokken over hoe lang de ontwenning kan duren eer je hersenen het zelf weer kunnen. 
Ik slikte voorheen wel eens rivotril om rustig te worden, maar de laatste 2 keer dat ik dit genomen heb, kreeg ik hele rare gewaarwoordingen in mijn hoofd. Misschien wel de brainzaps waar men het over heeft. Deze heb ik iig zonder de rivotril gelukkig nog niet gehad.
Dus die durf ik niet meer te nemen. Toen kreeg ik Zoplicon om te kunnen slapen, gevolg een uur lang hartkloppingen. Durf ik dus ook niet meer te nemen. Nu wel nog diazepam in huis, maar durf ik eigenlijk ook niet te nemen, ook omdat ik zo enorm aan de diarree ben en dus niks binnen hou en bang ben dat ik dan helemaal van mijn stokkie ga.
Om mijn lichaam enigszinds wat te helpen slik ik vit D (waarde was ook te laag), Magnesium, tarwekiemolie en nog druppels van de natuurarts. Ik zit er aan te denken om 'dewegterug' te volgen, maar ook dat kost weer zoveel geld en met een WIA uitkering is het geen vetpot. En alle therapieën hebben me al duizende euro's gekost.
Ik ben nu tijdelijk onder 'behandeling' van de crisisdienst, maar om nu te zeggen dat ik daar wat aan heb.  :Confused: 

Afijn een heel verhaal, wat opzich al fijn is om even van me af te schrijven. 

Als iemand de ultime tip heeft dan hoor ik het graag  :Wink: 

Groet, Sanne

----------


## ftuselaar

de weg terug, daar ben ik net mee begonnen, ik zal iedereen zo af en toe op de hoogte houden hoe het werkt
groet anneke

----------


## rosamimosa

Ik heb je stukje gelezen Sanne. Ik herken veel van wat je beschrijft.
Laat je niet gek maken. De medicatie kan veel met je doen.
Rosa

----------

